# Never trust a salesman?



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

After picking up my GT-R last week, there has been a brief chance amid the excitement to reflect on the buying experience.

Part of the deal was the GT-R mats/1L oil/60L fuel for which I was charged (despite my bartering) but the salesman promised me he would 'brim the tank, which will give you 70L'.

Of course, that didn't happen - only 60L went in. I also had to enquire as to where the 1L of oil was....'it's in my desk draw, I'll just go and get it'. I'm sure I'd never have seen that had I failed to mention it.

Up until that point, the buying experience had been good but the small things like going back on promises made re the extra 10L of fuel, having to be reminded of the 1L of oil that I had to pay for just seemed very petty and to be honest left me with a sour taste.

I was also told not to worry about waiting for oil temps to reach operating levels before driving fast - can you believe that one?!! If Nissan knew that their HPC's were giving out this sort of advice they'd have kittens! Fortunately, I'm mechanically minded so the bullshit meter went off the scale at this point, but, really, they shouldn't be doing the job if that's what they believe. Salesmen eh? 

The more I think about it, the more it annoys me.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Go back?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty much sums up my experience, saying that though I've never found a salesman that seems to have any knowledge of what he is selling without a load of bull thrown in.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Really dont undertstand the point of this post,if the salesman tells me i get the mats for free.....i take them for free....simple....

60 or 70 liters of fuel....doesn´t make a difference....10 liters,who cares when the GTR doesn 15 Liters a 100km/h....as for the oil....for what,it doesn´t use any oil.....go out and enjoy the GTR and don´t think about these small things:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

10l of fuel is a burp in GTR terms, lol

Ok he has gone back on the deal but......


.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

You are buying a 60k car and you care about items which amount to about £20?

Go out, enjoy the car, enjoy the sun, enjoy life.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think it's about the cost of the items that he mentioned, more the principal involved and the lack of integrity of the salesman, which I understand.

What can you do mate, put it past you and move on.

But for me, my whole buying experience has been excellent, have not a bad word to say although I know someone who had a bad experience from the same HPC where I got my car from, so I really dont know...


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

No, no...you totally misunderstand what I'm saying. It's not the monetary side of things that I'm annoyed about, it's the principle of it! If someone promises me they'll do what they say then I expect them to see that promise through, particularly when you're handing over a big chunk of money!!

Do you get where I'm coming from? His actions have now left me with a dim view of dealing with him in the future. What he has done by being petty has done his reputation no good at al in my book.

I agree with all of you that have posted to say 'life's too short' etc, couldn't agree more but Dr Forinor understood where I was coming from.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Agreed, im about to buy, apart from its not possible to do so on a Tuesday it seems anywhere in the UK lol. So please tell me which dealer so I can avoid. I am going to insist on the matts/fuel pack as part of the deal.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Karls said:


> No, no...you totally misunderstand what I'm saying. It's not the monetary side of things that I'm annoyed about, it's the principle of it! If someone promises me they'll do what they say then I expect them to see that promise through, particularly when you're handing over a big chunk of money!!
> 
> Do you get where I'm coming from? His actions have now left me with a dim view of dealing with him in the future. What he has done by being petty has done his reputation no good at al in my book.
> 
> I agree with all of you that have posted to say 'life's too short' etc, couldn't agree more but Dr Forinor understood where I was coming from.


You are correct,100%,when someone tells you something,he should hold it in the end.......on the other end,he is a salesman....never trust a salesman....:thumbsup:


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, its a question of principle here not cost.

Moral here, get it in writing!


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

I was told the oil was supplied in a special place in the boot so it didnt move about, is this not the case?


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

Karls said:


> After picking up my GT-R last week, there has been a brief chance amid the excitement to reflect on the buying experience.
> 
> Part of the deal was the GT-R mats/1L oil/60L fuel for which I was charged (despite my bartering) but the salesman promised me he would 'brim the tank, which will give you 70L'.
> 
> ...


Karl

If you had bought mine I would have thrown in a litre of beer, maybe even two. :chuckle:

I do agree with you though, it's the principal. When you're spending that kind of money you expect to be treated accordingly.

Other than that, are you enjoying it ?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Resonate said:


> I was told the oil was supplied in a special place in the boot so it didnt move about, is this not the case?



I've always bought it in bottles or those plastic containers


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

marcusjames said:


> Karl
> 
> If you had bought mine I would have thrown in a litre of beer, maybe even two. :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Marcus, it's an awesome piece of kit, unbelievable. Coming from an RS4 with Milltek & decat it does sound a bit quiet...however, GTC Titan Y-Pipe fitted by Litchfield very soon will sort that I'm sure. I just can't wait to get in and drive it again. I've never seen so many people stop and look at it on my drive; not necessarily a good thing though but it's got a telescopic parking post right behind it and a Cobra tracker fitted so there's no point worrying about that.

Just a fantastic car!


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

I was promised free gifts (GTR jacket, keyring and LED torch), but 6 months on....NOWT!!!!!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

JOEJOETHEJOEY said:


> I was promised free gifts (GTR jacket, keyring and LED torch), but 6 months on....NOWT!!!!!


No surprise is it? Which HPC was it?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey, go back to my original statement about monkeys and peanuts - only monkeys keep their word ! LOL


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Hey, go back to my original statement about monkeys and peanuts - only monkeys keep their word ! LOL




Statistically speaking, only 1 in 3 monkeys keep their word.











a bag of peanuts to the first person to work it out :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mmmmm, maybe it was Gorilla's then ??


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

I think you nailed it with the title 'Never trust a salesman'
and it doesnt just apply to cars its bloody everything.
theyll say anything to get your name on the dotted line..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Got to be Marshalls Cambridge surely???

Robbie


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

well i'm a salesman (in IT) and i've never lied to anyone


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

londongtr said:


> well i'm a salesman (in IT) and i've never lied to anyone


Hmmm, set yourself up there !!!! 1) your a salesman & 2) you in IT !!!! Biggest bloody liars out there !!! I should know I am in IT too !!!! You sell it we pick up the crap !!!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't generalise we are not all like that


Steve said:


> Hmmm, set yourself up there !!!! 1) your a salesman & 2) you in IT !!!! Biggest bloody liars out there !!! I should know I am in IT too !!!! You sell it we pick up the crap !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I feel a poll coming on LOL


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

I've never been able to quite tell if it's just ignorance or an actual attempt to mislead - about a month before I picked my GTR up I popped in to the dealer to tie up some loose ends and they had a canceled order in the showroom. The salesman said if I didn't feel like waiting the month mine was still due to take to arrive I could have that one which was 'the same spec'. I'd ordered a 2010 car, so asked whether that one was in fact 2010 as well which I was assured it was. A cursory glance under the back revealed no extra NACA ducts on the undertray, and given how long the car had apparently been there I expressed surprise that they'd managed to get hold of the slightly facelifted model so soon. The salesman then explained that there was 'really no difference' in the MY2010 cars:blahblah: (which might well be true in everyday driving but is not technically true). I'd already waited 5 months and wasn't in that big a hurry, so since the cost was going to be the same I hung on for my actual 2010 car.

Still, if someone else had bought the thing having been told it was 2010 spec they would presumably have every right to return it as being falsely described if and when they found out it was not. Maybe I should've got the salesman's claims in writing and then driven it round for a month until mine arrived and I could return it for a full refund!

I can't believe the salesman would honestly have been ignorant about the provenance of that car, and though it didn't cause me any issues I did leave the dealership having had my eyes opened a little...

Andrew


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing like a nice friendly forum with open minded people /end sarcasm

Hope i never meet you in business - well to be honest i think i will probably spot you a mile off.



Steve said:


> I feel a poll coming on LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, and I can smell "salesmen" too !!!!


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Smells like Hugo BOSS over here.

let me guess you're the contractor in the dusty comms room with the goatie, sandals, BO and lives with his mother - am i right? i'm not wrong am i?

I don't think we will deal with each other i don't usually go that low



Steve said:


> Yep, and I can smell "salesmen" too !!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OH no A "salesman" with nearly a sense of humour !!!

I can smell your cheap and nasty "perfume" from here !


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

This is not going to turn into an argument is it?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just a bit of friendly banter ! LOL


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah nothing nasty - we are united in one thing at least brum brum


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, we'll now leave the salesman banter alone LOL


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Good lads! :thumbsup:


----------

